# EMT Definitions of FF Terms



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2004)

EMT definitions of firefighter terms: 

Alcohol Foams- What happens when you shake a bottle of alcohol 

Backdraft - A movie about firefighters 

Becket Bend - The turn onto becket rd. 

Closet hook - What you hang your jacket on 

Detroit door opener - They have strange doors in detroit 

Donut roll - A new Dunkin Donuts treat 

Flashover - Too many lights on the fire truck (it looks like a christmas tree) 

Forward lay - The missionary position 

Half sheep shank - A hillbilly getting caught with the sheep before he is done 

Halligan - The headlamps in the ambulance 

High expansion foam - What you get when you open a warm beer 

Hose appliances - Sex toys 

Hose bed - A poor man's water bed 

Hose lays - Gets a lot 

Hump Hose - Firefighters really need to get laid more often if they do this 

Kelly tool - What you use to fix Kelly when she is bad 

Reverse lay - Doggie style 

Water hammer - A new tool for banging in nails with water


----------

